# Some shots of my Discusfishes



## AQUASAUR (Aug 13, 2005)

Some of my young White Diamonds:


----------



## niceseol (Mar 7, 2012)

wow such a healthy discus! looks great


----------



## AQUASAUR (Aug 13, 2005)

One of my beautiful Discus blue turquoise:


----------



## AQUASAUR (Aug 13, 2005)

Sorry, after I had correct the name of the Discus at my upper last post - the image disappear..
So, here is once again with the proper name: *Checkerboard blood Discus*


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

The shots are beautiful as always, but it probably is me but I favor wild discus, or at least colors that are close, not the white diamond. You got any (shots of) wild discus?


----------



## Shrimplett (Mar 21, 2013)

Discus are very pretty. But they are just a little boring to me, they just seem to sit there. But I've only seen them in LFSs so maybe they are still adjusting.


----------



## AQUASAUR (Aug 13, 2005)

Hello, Folks!
Here are a couple of my favorites Discus shots which become covers for some aqua-magazines lately:


----------



## D.Rodgers (Sep 28, 2014)

Stunning fish and of course great images!


----------



## aquariumlover10 (Oct 15, 2014)

Wow, those look awesome!! I want some.


----------



## khanhbnp (Oct 31, 2013)

The shots are really beautiful


----------

